# What's the Price of Gas Where You Live?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

I just gassed up, and paid $3.279 for regular unleaded...how's by you? :drive:


----------



## Fern (Oct 17, 2013)

It is $6.73 gallon here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

Diesel at that same gas station was $3.679...diesel should be cheaper than regular gas, like it was years ago, when we bought our Dodge Cummins Diesel Ram 250 (1992).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

Fern said:


> It is $6.73 gallon here.



:wow: :dollar:


----------



## Fern (Oct 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> :wow: :dollar:



Yep we're being ripped off.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2013)

Up to $5.90 per gallon in Sydney for E10 petrol


----------



## GDAD (Oct 17, 2013)

E10 low grade in Australia =$1.47/litre
equivalent in America 3.78541 litres / US Gallon = $5.64.
Equivalent in Britain  4.54609 litres / British Gallon = $6.68
These are all based on australian Litre.
Prices are dearer for 95 rom & 98 rom.
also vary day to day & state by state.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2013)

These jokers in the government aren't happy enough with raping us with high gas taxes at the pump, in the future they want to use a mileage tax to monitor our mileage driven and add more tax expense to the citizens...http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/08/01/oregon-gas-mileage-tax/2608067/


----------



## Sid (Oct 18, 2013)

Gas is not expensive as you think it is.

  In the early sixties gas was 20 cents a gallon.

  In the early sixties dimes were made with silver.

  The last time I looked it up the amount of silver that was in a pre 1963(or'64) was worth about two dollars.

  Yesterday in my area gas was 3.159(2.989 about twenty five miles away) dollars per gallon.

  Yesterday the same amount of silver would buy a little more gas than it would in the sixties.

  Like I said gas isn't that expensive, our money ain't worth a fiddler's dam.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't remember, I haven't bought gas in at least a month. My truck is getting down to near a half tank now so I'll fill up next time I go to town.


----------



## Sid (Oct 18, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't remember, I haven't bought gas in at least a month. My truck is getting down to near a half tank now so I'll fill up next time I go to town.




  You up late or early?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Early :aargh: I was up before 4:00 am. I've gotta get another cup of coffee. 

You up early too?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2013)

Gas prices are going down in Texas.  Price for regular in many local areas is $2.85 - $2.90 right now.


----------



## TICA (Oct 18, 2013)

We are at $1.30 per litre, taxes included.   I fill up about once a week and depending on prices, it usually costs somewhere around $50.00.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2013)

Gassed up yesterday at BJ's and gas was $3.23 a gallon here in Florida. Much higher in New York, the state of high taxes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2013)

Gas was $3.139 per gal today, diesel was $3.599...going down a little bit in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Anne (Nov 5, 2013)

Regular is $2.87 here now...hope it keeps dropping, but likely will go up for Thanksgiving.


----------



## terra (Nov 6, 2013)

Price here in our little ville is constant at $1.59 per litre.   That converts to $6.26 per gallon


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 6, 2013)

Last night I paid $2.95 for regular. I think that is probably the lowest I have paid in about 2 years.


----------



## Sid (Nov 6, 2013)

Spotted 2.78 in Springfield Mo.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 10, 2013)

Price of gas???  Why, I pass it freely...


----------



## Sid (Nov 10, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Price of gas???  Why, I pass it freely...





     That may be but I'll bet those around you pay a price.


----------



## Sid (Nov 10, 2013)

2.76 yesterday


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw one station with $3.059 per gal. today, not under $3 yet, but nice to see it finally going down.


----------



## Sid (Nov 11, 2013)

Saw 2.73 this morning


----------



## That Guy (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Sid (Nov 14, 2013)

Saw 2.62 today. Filled up yesterday at 2.74.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nan (Nov 15, 2013)

Around $1.59 a litre here at the moment in  South Australia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2015)

Filled up my Jeep Cherokee yesterday at $1.89 a gallon, cheapest I've seen lately.  Many stations have regular for $1.99...happy to see any numbers under $2.  How about by you, prices coming down? :drive:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 17, 2015)

We`re still at $2.61.


----------



## hangover (Nov 17, 2015)

Here it's $2.35 a gallon...but if I drive 20 miles to Virginia it's $1.99...I make the drive.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

£1.09/litre.  If you come over here and pay with dollars it's just over $6/gallon.


----------



## Lon (Nov 17, 2015)

$2.95 per gallon


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow,Lon! Lots higher in Central CA than Northern CA!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 17, 2015)

$2.20/ gallon down the road a couple miles


----------



## Lynk (Nov 17, 2015)

Gas here is $1.89.


----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Up to $5.90 per gallon in Sydney for E10 petrol


I asked my husband and he said $3.59 a gallon but than he came in and said it was $2.59.  In Europe and Australia doesn't your gallon (but I don't think you call it a gallon) have 5 quarts where ours only has 4?  And you buy it by the liter and not a quart or gallon?  Or am I wrong?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Linda said:


> I asked my husband and he said $3.59 a gallon but than he came in and said it was $2.59.  In Europe and Australia doesn't your gallon (but I don't think you call it a gallon) have 5 quarts where ours only has 4?  And you buy it by the liter and not a quart or gallon?  Or am I wrong?



We buy it by the litre.  But 3.78 litres is one US gallon.  Imperial gallon is bigger but is never used.  Neither is quart.


----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We buy it by the litre.  But 3.78 litres is one US gallon.  Imperial gallon is bigger but is never used.  Neither is quart.


Thanks Ameriscot, now I remember.   My son has always complained about what they have to pay for gas and then he say's "and we don't buy it by a full gallon like you do".


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> Thanks Ameriscot, now I remember.   My son has always complained about what they have to pay for gas and then he say's "and we don't buy it by a full gallon like you do".



That's why cars in Europe were always so small, manual transmission, and fuel efficient. And lots of mass transit. There are lots of big SUVs now though.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 18, 2015)

Here where I live $1.29 Ltr.... In Adelaide $1.10 ltr... We call Gas .. gas ....and Call what you call Gas .. Petrol


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> Thanks Ameriscot, now I remember.   My son has always complained about what they have to pay for gas and then he say's "and we don't buy it by a full gallon like you do".



Hi Linda,

There's 4.5 approx litres in one Imperial Gallon....prices for petrol here vary greatly between different  Garages, some as much as 10p a litre difference, and not necessarily in a different county, or even a different town, but often in the same_ road_!! 

My nearest Supermarket forecourt is currently the cheapest locally and are  selling Unleaded ...at £1.05 per litre  which equates to £4.72 per Gallon....the equivalent at the current exchange rate  of* $7.17 US *


The average price of Diesel in the UK is currently £1.18 per litre... £5.31 per Gallon...=  ($ 8.07 US )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2015)

...$1.89 per gallon...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG!!!! I'm moving next door to you Ken....


----------



## Steve (Nov 18, 2015)

$1.05 a liter up here


----------



## Agman (Nov 18, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 24048...$1.89 per gallon...



*​Same here down in Hamilton County, Ken.*


----------



## Falcon (Nov 18, 2015)

$2.59/gal regular  unleaded Arco Station  Los Angeles, CA  11-19-15


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

I just paid $1.79 but here's the averages in my zip code. http://www.arizonagasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

$2.17 this morning


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

Tell you the truth I have no idea, how ever much money I have I put in the tank.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 18, 2015)

$1.69 here today.  I had 0.20/gallon Kroger fuel points so filled my truck for $1.49.  Last week was $1.99.  Had 0.80/gallon fuel points so filled for $1.19/gallon.  ~25 gallon for just over $27.00.


I burn through about 40 gallon/week.  We use Kroger fuel points.  Everything you buy at the Kroger grocery store accumulates fuel points.  We get our prescriptions filled at Kroger and get 50 fuel points for each refill.  Kroger gives you 4X face value of gift cards in fuel points.  If we need something from Home Depot, Best Buy, etc. we always stop at Kroger and pick up gift cards for the fuel points.  I recently had to buy a portable generator for work.  Picked up $500.00 in Home Depot gift cards at Kroger.  Got 2,000 fuel points which turned $50.00 in gas savings.  

The firm reimburses me $0.60/mile for me using my own vehicle.  I LOVE these low fuel prices.  When gas was $4/gallon, not so much!!!


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2015)

I just filled up for $1.92 per gallon.......regular unleaded, no ethanol, 87 octane.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

Down from $1.89 to $1.83 a gal. by me now.


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

West-central Arizona today finally broke the $2.00 barrier, $ 1.94!  imp


----------



## Lynk (Nov 20, 2015)

It is a $1.63 today.


----------



## Linda (Nov 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> There's 4.5 approx litres in one Imperial Gallon....prices for petrol here vary greatly between different  Garages, some as much as 10p a litre difference, and not necessarily in a different county, or even a different town, but often in the same_ road_!!
> 
> ...


Ouch! I just remember ice cream cost quite a bit more in Europe than in the U.S.   I know people do have smaller cars and use public transportation more than us lazy Americans do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

Linda said:


> Ouch! I just remember ice cream cost quite a bit more in Europe than in the U.S.   I know people do have smaller cars and use public transportation more than us lazy Americans do.



That rate is imperial gallon which the US doesn't use.  A US gallon is 3.78 litres.  So it's more like $6.16 with the exchange rate.  It's really misleading to say that though because unless we are using dollars to pay for it it doesn't matter what it equates to any more than what it equates to in yen, or euros, etc. 

Americans would probably use mass transit if they could and it was convenient.  It seems only places like the northeast have good mass transit.

I'm somewhat semi-rural, 10 miles outside of a town on a coastal road lined with homes.  A bus goes past my house every hour.  Rural areas still get a bus service but it's often twice a day.  In towns and cities transport is easy.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2015)

$1.97 here at BJs Club. It seems to hold right there at that price.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2015)

We've been up in Kansas City this week, and noticed gas prices en route ranging anywhere from $1.89 to a low of $1.69 (at a big truck stop in North KC).   It's All Good...compared to the nearly $4 a gallon we had to pay just 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2015)

We're paying between $1.89.9 and $1.99.9. My son gets his groceries at Kroger so gets points for discounted gas for every $100 he spends. Since he doesn't have a car, I get to use his points...the discount ranges from $.10/gal to $.30/gal. When there are no usable  points, there's still a $.03/gal discount.


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2015)

$1.97 a gallon is the lowest I've paid so far.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

$2.07 this morning


----------

